# What Is Live Sand??



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

I was thinking about maybe turning a 10g aquarium of mine into a saltwater tank just because I have never kept a saltwater tank & I think they are cool.

Anyways...I was just lookin around on the internet of all the saltwater creatures you can add to a tank and I cam across this site with 'live sand'...I have no idea what that means, but I am sure someone here that's into saltwater tanks would know.

so...what is live sand??

here is the link to live sand.

thanks


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

Sand that has either come directly from the ocean floor near reefs, or has been cultured with creatures artificially... 
Basically its sand that contains benificial life for you SW tank....


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

it can include life from the microscopic forms all teh way up to things that are easily visible to the naked eye a lot of live sand that is sold prebagged is only called live because of the bacterias the best live sand u can get is the stuff that either the lfs or a friend has sitting in there tank but dont buy all live sand for ure tank buy regular sand preferably aragonite sugar fine but i used silica play sand with one bag of aragonite and then seed ure own sand bed getting a cup or 2 from multiple locations


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

everything you need to know about live sand..


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

cool...thanks, guys!!









I appreciate all the information :nod: . this will help me out a lot


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

wiht a 10 gallon, you are limited to small and hardy fish only. because it is so small, the things like salinity fluctuate so much that many sw fish which are much more sensative than fw fish will not thrive. youre basically limited to a pair of damsels or a pair of clowns and some inverts at the most... be sure to keep up on evaporation too.


----------

